# Any hope for Illinois?



## cigardocdoc (Feb 2, 2008)

Has anyone heard anything about liberalizing the fascist ban that just went into effect for Chicago/Illinois? Its funny 'cause everyone I've talked to is all for the ban, but then I explain just how strict and unfair it is for cigar smokers, and they generally agree. I could see legislation with some exemptions or even smoking licenses being a viable option.

Alternatively, any hope the state (or maybe someday, the federal) supreme court rules these a violation of business rights? I probably have my head in the smoky clouds.

I really miss going to a real cigar bar.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey there are still places to go. We have met up a couple times at a store in Lakemoore that has a smoking area, nice place Kenny the King.

As for the law, no way they change it...


----------



## cigardocdoc (Feb 2, 2008)

Can someone explain this amendment to the Clean Air Act?
http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/bil...9&GA=95&DocTypeID=SB&LegID=27338&SessionID=51

The status is apparently:
"Pursuant to Senate Rule 3-9(b) / Referred to Rules" as of 12/3/2007

I'm guessing its dead?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Bar owners fight Illinois smoking ban....



> Foes of smoking ban gather at rural Illinois bar to plan protest
> By Shane Graber
> ST. LOUIS POST-DISPATCH
> Tuesday, Feb. 19 2008
> ...


----------



## cigardocdoc (Feb 2, 2008)

Awesome.


----------

